# iPhone XS Max : performances VS capacité => lequel choisir



## twinworld (29 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

Je souhaite acheter un iPhone XS Max. J'hésite entre les 3 capacités. Si on fait de la vidéo en 4k 60i/s, quelle capacité choisir ? Je ne me rends pas compte de la taille d'un fichier équivalent à 1 heure de rushes. 

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Franz59 (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour
Je dirais le rouge corail


----------



## ibabar (30 Octobre 2018)

400Mo par minute de vidéo 4k 60fps (soit donc 24Go pour 1h)
_Source: https://www.igen.fr/tests/2017/10/test-de-liphone-8-plus-101438_

À voir si cela ne gonfle pas dans un logiciel plus sérieux que l'appareil photo natif: je pense notamment à Filmic Pro qui je crois gère par exemple le LOG (équivalent du RAW en photo).
Il faut aussi considérer son workflow: si on souhaite partir 1 semaine en vacances avec uniquement son iPhone ou si on l'utilise pour un projet puis qu'on rentre directement vider ses rushs sur le Mac, clairement le volume à stocker ne sera pas le même.

_Mais c'est selon moi la seule question (vidéo 4k) qui vaille pour le choix de la capacité de son iPhone: avec le streaming et le cloud (et les forfaits 4G très généreux), ça ne sert plus à grand chose de stocker tous ses médias en local, quant aux jeux on en a rarement plus que quelques uns (et ça doit peser au max 1 ou 2Go pièce)._


----------



## twinworld (31 Octobre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> À voir si cela ne gonfle pas dans un logiciel plus sérieux que l'appareil photo natif: je pense notamment à Filmic Pro qui je crois gère par exemple le LOG (équivalent du RAW en photo).
> Il faut aussi considérer son workflow: si on souhaite partir 1 semaine en vacances avec uniquement son iPhone ou si on l'utilise pour un projet puis qu'on rentre directement vider ses rushs sur le Mac, clairement le volume à stocker ne sera pas le même.



merci pour la réponse. il s'agit plutôt d'avoir des rushes à décharger sur ordinateur chaque fin de journée. 



ibabar a dit:


> _Mais c'est selon moi la seule question (vidéo 4k) qui vaille pour le choix de la capacité de son iPhone: avec le streaming et le cloud (et les forfaits 4G très généreux), ça ne sert plus à grand chose de stocker tous ses médias en local, quant aux jeux on en a rarement plus que quelques uns (et ça doit peser au max 1 ou 2Go pièce)._


parfaitement d'accord. Pour ma part, je ne joue plus, ni sur l'ordi, ni sur le téléphone, donc ma question concerne uniquement la capacité image.


----------

